
Ask HN: Name of site for software/IT dev funny/horror stories? - rosstex
I&#x27;m looking for a site that had hundreds of funny and&#x2F;or terrifying stories from software engineers managing out-of-date technology with incompetent managers or coworkers. Kinda like Clients From Hell, but in long form. I recall a story about servers being hosted in an office without any air conditioning, etc. and it had actual breakdowns of the code involved.<p>Does anyone know what site I&#x27;m talking about?
======
Hackbraten
Do you mean [http://thedailywtf.com](http://thedailywtf.com)?

~~~
rosstex
That's it!! Thank you. I spent 10 minutes googling and couldn't find it.

------
jlgaddis

      alt.sysadmin.recovery
    

:-)

